# Brown rock for aquuascaping



## Aqua Hero (2 Sep 2015)

i wanted some suggestions on some brown rocks i could use for a new scape am planning


----------



## Ady34 (3 Sep 2015)

Hi, 
Perhaps dragon stone or lava rock depending upon the style of scape you are planning?
Cheerio
Ady.


----------



## Aqua Hero (3 Sep 2015)

i wanted a smooth type of rock


----------



## Stu Worrall (3 Sep 2015)

petrified wood?


----------



## Aqua Hero (3 Sep 2015)

actually dont worry i will use lava rock instead since i have tons of it. wont let it go to waste.


----------

